# Marriott Surf Club or Marriott Aruba Ocean



## post-it

Having not been to either I'm open for input.  I'm seeing a lot of studios on the open excnange on II.

Which one is located for easier traveling for a newbie to the area?
Are the studios about the same?
Do these at lease have a small frig?


----------



## Pens_Fan

The two timeshares are next to each other.

Surf Club is the newer of the two.

The studios have a small refrigerator in them.


----------



## lweverett

Traveling without children, I would chose the Ocean Club hands down.  There are free laundry rooms on each floor, the resort is much smaller but has a larger beach and uncrowded pool.  Ocean Clubers have use of the hotel pool.  You will not have a lazy river, but you won't have to fight for a pool or beach lounge.


----------



## lvhmbh

There is one that can only use their own facilities and the other can use whatever they want.  I don't know which is which but I'm sure some owners will weigh in.


----------



## m61376

lvhmbh said:


> There is one that can only use their own facilities and the other can use whatever they want.  I don't know which is which but I'm sure some owners will weigh in.



The Surf Club and the Ocean Club no longer share any of the pool or beach facilities. Ocean Club owners may still use the hotel pool, but not beach, if I remember correctly. All guests can use any of the restaurants or shops and charge purchases to their room.

Beach lounges are plentiful at the Surf Club, with piles of unused ones all day. The new palapa reservation system appears to work quite well and there were even unused ones every day despite the resort being 97% full (it was actually overbooked with rentals considered but there were some last minute cancellations). The new chair tag system has curtailed some of the pool lounge issues, but people are still scouting them out and tagging them early in the morning. Security, however, has been trying to enforce the 2 hour rule and has been removing tags and belongings. So, getting lounges at the pool has been better but there isn't always availability for shaded lounges poolside.

Even as an adult, I really enjoy the Lazy River. The pool at the SC is much nicer for children, and for little ones there are 2 new sitting areas that are particularly nice, with lounges on sand with multiple umbrellas and/or palapas adjacent to the pool. Some owners have even set up portable infant canopy/play yards in the areas.

All studios have a half frig., microwave, coffee maker and toaster oven. There are also grill facilities (I believe both resorts have them; I know the SC definitely does). As far as size I am not sure- the rooms at the SC are a little bigger overall, but I am not sure about the relative studio sizes. If you can get one of the island view studios (not garden view, btw) they are between one and a half to double the size; those are the lockouts of the 3BR units at the SC, but there are only about 20 such units and many 3BR owners utilize the whole unit.


----------



## Smooth Air

When we were @ Ocean Club this past February it was extremely crowded @ the beach. Despite reserving a palapa in advance, we had to fight every single day for a place to sit. The people @ the beach hut where the palapas are assigned kept messing up: writing down the wrong number, double booking...things like that.
The beach @ Surf Club was also extremely crowded w/ people on top of each other & chairs right down to the water's edge.
We will never go back to Ocean Club or Surf Club b/c of the over crowding.


----------



## post-it

I'm liking the lazy river idea at the SC.  Someone was saying the beach is very crowded at the SC, are there other beaches for snorkeling and swimming in the area we can drive to if this is the case?  Or is snorkeling best with a boat excusion?


----------



## m61376

post-it said:


> I'm liking the lazy river idea at the SC.  Someone was saying the beach is very crowded at the SC, are there other beaches for snorkeling and swimming in the area we can drive to if this is the case?  Or is snorkeling best with a boat excusion?



The Lazy River is wonderfully relaxing. As far as the beach being very crowded- everyone has their own opinion on this. I was there in Feb. and in August and the beach wasn't "crowded" as others perceived it as being. Certainly nothing like Waikiki or the beaches in Nice, or even a weekend day at Jones Beach or the Hamptons. The bimini chaises are no longer allowed in the front so as not to block views and palapas were available without a problem. Stacks of chaises were empty all day and bimini chaises were readily available.

If you want really quiet beaches there are several a short drive away. For snorkeling, there are the beaches a few miles North of the Marriott- Boca Catalina, Marmok and Arashi Beaches and there is Baby beach about 30-40 minutes to the South- but well worth the drive. For just beautiful sand and water there is Eagle Beach to the South of Palm Beach (the low rise area).


----------



## billymach4

m61376 said:


> The Lazy River is wonderfully relaxing. As far as the beach being very crowded- everyone has their own opinion on this. I was there in Feb. and in August and the beach wasn't "crowded" as others perceived it as being. Certainly nothing like Waikiki or the beaches in Nice, or even a weekend day at Jones Beach or the Hamptons. The bimini chaises are no longer allowed in the front so as not to block views and palapas were available without a problem. Stacks of chaises were empty all day and bimini chaises were readily available.
> 
> If you want really quiet beaches there are several a short drive away. For snorkeling, there are the beaches a few miles North of the Marriott- Boca Catalina, Marmok and Arashi Beaches and there is Baby beach about 30-40 minutes to the South- but well worth the drive. For just beautiful sand and water there is Eagle Beach to the South of Palm Beach (the low rise area).



Agree that Eagle Beach it the best. 

Baby Beach is really cool as well. They one thing that really bothers me is the sight of that refinery near Baby Beach. The refinery is a real eye sore.

I would advise anyone here NOT to go to Aruba in January in order to avoid any sort of crowd. 

Especially Week 3 of January!


----------



## m61376

billymach4 said:


> I would advise anyone here NOT to go to Aruba in January in order to avoid any sort of crowd.
> 
> Especially Week 3 of January!


We've been there in January without a problem. The holiday weeks get a bit crazy but the rest of January is fine, with the exception of week 3 at the Marriott resorts, unfortunately due to a large group of unruly and inconsiderate guests. For 2010 they will be there week 4, but it is generally a week 3 issue.


----------



## Smooth Air

What "group" are you talking about?  How do you manage to get this kind of info?...""they" are usually there week 3 but in 2010 "they" will be there week 4.

 Smooth Air


----------



## post-it

I'm seeing many studios at Surf Club for next summer 2010.  This this the usual size for exchanges?  Or do 1 or 2 beds open up?  Or are there only studios?

Thanks


----------



## Kathy Q

post-it said:


> I'm seeing many studios at Surf Club for next summer 2010.  This this the usual size for exchanges?  Or do 1 or 2 beds open up?  Or are there only studios?
> 
> Thanks



I'm leaving a week from tomorrow for the Surf Club.  If anyone has any specific questions, I'd be happy to find out the answers for you.  We got a 2BR on an exchange.   

Kathy Q


----------



## m61376

Kathy Q said:


> I'm leaving a week from tomorrow for the Surf Club.  If anyone has any specific questions, I'd be happy to find out the answers for you.  We got a 2BR on an exchange.
> 
> Kathy Q



Have a great time! Don't forget to bring some tubes for the Lazy River and/or floating on the beach.


----------



## m61376

post-it said:


> I'm seeing many studios at Surf Club for next summer 2010.  This this the usual size for exchanges?  Or do 1 or 2 beds open up?  Or are there only studios?
> 
> Thanks



There are always more studios than larger units available, since many people lock off when depositing. Are you using another Marriott for exchange; if not, you are far less likely to see 2BR's, because of the Marirott trading preference in II. 

If you are using a non-Marriott, I'd rec. trading for a 1BR if you can make do and then keep on looking for the matching studio and, if you hit Flexchange, perhaps for a 2BR. It will cost you an additional exchange fee, but it may be the best way to get what you want. If there are only 2 of you, you can use the same strategy and accept just a studio and then look for a retrade into a larger unit. Esp. once you get closer in and want to firm up your airfare.


----------



## post-it

I'll keep all this mind.  We dont have a Marriott for exchange, but I'm not opposed to getting 2 studios if necessary.  Since I work off of a point system with our timeshare this wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## jackie

*Marriott Aruba Ocean email address*

Going to Aruba Sunday would like to have ARuba Ocean Club email.


----------



## Kathy Q

m61376 said:


> Have a great time! Don't forget to bring some tubes for the Lazy River and/or floating on the beach.



Got the tubes ready to pack!!!


----------



## RICHF14

*Surf Club*

Just got confirmation for a 2BR Surf Club for next July.  I've never been to Aruba and quite happy about getting the exchange so far in advance.  Besides the beaches, what else is there to do there?   Also, on the interval site, it says unit ZZAA.  Does anyone know what that means?


----------



## post-it

RICHF14 said:


> Just got confirmation for a 2BR Surf Club for next July.  I've never been to Aruba and quite happy about getting the exchange so far in advance.  Besides the beaches, what else is there to do there?   Also, on the interval site, it says unit ZZAA.  Does anyone know what that means?



What did you trade for this?  I was wondering if a 1 bed Maui would work for a 2 bed Surf Club.


----------



## RICHF14

*Surf Club*

I traded a 2br Sunset Pointe, Hilton Head, summer week.


----------



## lvhmbh

Great forums for Aruba are www.aruba-bb.com and www.aruba.com  Linda


----------



## RICHF14

*surf club*

thanks for those websites.
Rich


----------



## armstrl

Kathy Q - Leaving for Surf Club Thanksgiving Day.  What's up with the chair tag thing?  Is it for the pools or the beach?  How does it work?


----------



## dreamy624

I am an owner at the surf club and I love it there, BUT, if you dont have children, you will not be thrilled with the Surf club.  Its like disney to us!  the best time to go there is the week after labor day. all the kiddies are back at school, ITS GREATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!  The Ocean club is nice too and less crowded, ive stayed at both.  you will get more attention at the ocean club too, because the surf is so large, they dont have enough staff to handle everyone's requests.  either way, at the end of the day, you're in aruba!! and thats all that matters!! I miss aruba and cant wait to go back!!! enjoy!


----------



## csudell

*1BR Ocean Club or Efficiency at Surf Club*

would be traveling wtih 2 kids - 9 and 6... which do you recommend?
traveling first week of November
should I wait for bigger Surf Club unit
trading in II


----------



## m61376

csudell said:


> would be traveling wtih 2 kids - 9 and 6... which do you recommend?
> traveling first week of November
> should I wait for bigger Surf Club unit
> trading in II



Kids of all ages (even many of the adult ones  ) love the Lazy River at the Surf Club.
Both resorts are great though and I'd take what was available for the dates you need.


----------

